# Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler



## red089 (15. Februar 2013)

*Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*

Hallo zusammen!

ich wusste jetzt ehrlich nicht ob das der richtige Bereich dafür ist, wenn nicht bitte um Entschuldigung.
Ich hatte hier ja mal nach nem Monitor gefragt, geworden ist es der Samsung S24B350H, dieser gefällt mir auch soweit.
Als ich ihn Heute anschloss sprang mir aber direkt ein toter Pixel ins Gesicht.

Da ich aber gerne einen Pixelfehlerfreien Monitor hätte und leider im Grenzbereich liege, was die Fehlertoleranz angeht, wollte  ich fragen wie das mit dem Rückgaberecht aussieht. Will auf jeden fall den Monitortyp behalten und möglichst auch  weiterhin bei Amazon bestellen.
Sprich: Wie könnte ich vorgehen um einen Pixelfehlerfreien Monitor von Amazon zu erhalten?

Welchen Grund kann ich angeben, damit ich ein Umtausch Gerät bekomme? Ist das überhaupt möglich? Ich weiß das ich ihn zurückschicken könnte, und dann ihn mir nochmal bestellen, Umtausch wäre mir aber lieber.

Was habt ihr für vorschläge?

Danke


----------



## Addi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*

Du hast ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht , du musst nichtmal einen Grund angeben.(14 Kalendertage keine Werktage)
Es gibt bei einigen Hardwarehändlern die Option , Monitore vorher einen Pixelfehlertest zu unterziehen , kostet glaube so 20€ je nach Händler.
Bei Amazon kann ich dir aber nichts sagen , da es für mich ein Saftladen ist und ich da nie bestelle.

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr !


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*

Setzte dich mal mit dem Kundendienst in Verbindung und frage ob du ein Umtauschgerät bekommst. Wenn sie nein sagen, "drohst" du einfach mit einer Rücksendung und einer Neubestellung. In der Regal bekommst du dann einen neuen Monitor.

Hat zumindest bei nem Freund funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*

Ausser anfragen nach Kulanz sehe ich keine Alternative da du den gleichen Monitor willst. Wenn du wirklich sicher sein willst müßtest du einen Test durchführen lassen der allerdings Geld kostet und nicht von jedem Händler angeboten wird. Vielleicht einfach zurück damit und dafür das Wunschgerät im Laden vor Ort kaufen. Ich persönlich zahle bei bestimmten Teilen lieber etwas mehr und geniesse die Freiheiten von meinem persönlichen Support


----------



## Luemmel (17. Februar 2013)

Wie lange hast du den Monitor schon? Innerhalb 14 Tage einfach zurück schicken. Geld erstatten lassen und neu bestellen. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Nuddl007 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*

also ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen...das mit dem Kundendienst kannst dir sparen.....laut EU Recht dürfen bis zu 4 Pixelfehler pro Panel auftreten....sollten sich diese NICHT im zentralen Blickfeld befinden...hast du einfach Pech gehabt. /(das sind Herstellertoleranzen die laut EU gelten).......deshalb mein Tipp wie hier schon beschrieben 14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Onliniekäufen einfach zurückschicken und fertig.

lg Nuddl


----------



## Addi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*



Nuddl007 schrieb:


> also ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen...das mit dem Kundendienst kannst dir sparen.....laut EU Recht dürfen bis zu 4 Pixelfehler pro Panel auftreten....sollten sich diese NICHT im zentralen Blickfeld befinden...hast du einfach Pech gehabt. /(das sind Herstellertoleranzen die laut EU gelten).......deshalb mein Tipp wie hier schon beschrieben 14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Onliniekäufen einfach zurückschicken und fertig.
> 
> lg Nuddl


 Das stimmt so nicht ! Sollten es z.B Pinke Pixelfehler sein , so ändert sich die Anzahl.
Auch hier haben verschiedene Herrsteller andere Tolleranzen. Auch die Fehlerklasse spielt eine große Rolle.


----------



## schtiewie (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*

Hat nix mit EU zu tun. Es gibt Monitore mit Pixelfehlerklassen. Dell hat z.B. Klasse 0.
Da ist es Null Problem in der Garantiezeit den Monitor zu tauschen.
Samsung hat meines Wissens schon immer Klasse 2.
Garantieinformationen Samsung
Eventuell mal einen anderen Hersteller anschauen.


----------



## MMutzeck (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitorrückgabe - Amazon - Pixelfehler*

Ich habe hier uach grade 2 Monitore von Amazon stehen zum testen, einen Dell U2412M und einen BenQ XT2420T und hatte noch nie Probleme mit umtausch.
Einfach wieder einpacken, auf die Amazon Homepage gehen und ein Retoure Aufkleber kostenlos ausdrucken, auf das Paket kleben und zurück zu Amazon, vorher kurz anruffen bei Amazon da schicken sie dirn och heute oder gleich morgen einen neuen zu.




rako81sna schrieb:


> Bei Amazon kann ich dir aber nichts sagen , da es für mich ein Saftladen ist und ich da nie bestelle.
> 
> Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr !



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich bestelle nur bei Amazon und habe weit über 300 Bestellungen in gut 2 Jahren und hatte noch nie ein Problem mit einem Artikel/Umtausch.
Zudem ist Amazon der wirklich einzigste Händler Weltweit der dir ein Austauschgerät schickt bevor das kaputte überhaupt zurück geschickt wurde.

Sprich, du bestellt jetzt ein TV und merkst zuhause damit ist etwas oder du bist nicht zufrieden, dann ruffst du kurz bei Amazon durch und sie schicken dir sofort einen neuen zu und bobald der bei dir angekommen ist kannst du den alten ganz gemütlich zurück schicken, das macht sonst kein anderer Händler, da heißt es erst Ware zurück und dann gibts was neues.


Grüße
MM


----------

